# Something big is coming



## Paulie (7/2/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (7/2/17)

Paulie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha! Put that thing away before you get arrested @Paulie !

VERY excited to hear what this one is!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrDeedz (7/2/17)

ooooohHHHHHH!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrDeedz (15/2/17)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MoeB786 (15/2/17)

Patience


----------



## Schnappie (15/2/17)

From what I have heard around the passages this is going to be one yummy juice!


----------



## Neval630 (15/2/17)

When is this juice launching ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingkhili (10/3/17)

Whats the new FLAVOR?????

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (14/3/17)

When? Where? What? This suspense is theeeeee longgggggest

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie (15/3/17)

Hey all so here the first look

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Stosta (15/3/17)

Paulie said:


> Hey all so here the first look
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88305


Oooooh!!!

WE DEMAND FLAVOUR PROFILES!!!!! 

(Although Peachy Grapey may be pretty self-explanatory)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig (15/3/17)

Paulie said:


> Hey all so here the first look
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88305


 Love it


----------



## wikus (15/3/17)

Paulie said:


> Hey all so here the first look
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88305


Cant wait, hopefully there's enough for us all.


----------



## Attie (15/3/17)

I have had the privilege of trying these juices, must say they are damn good.

Congrats @Paulie & Mike

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kingkhili (15/3/17)

When will they be in stores?


----------



## Gizmo (15/3/17)

Join the Forum Michael. Its getting silly now

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Paulie (15/3/17)

Attie said:


> I have had the privilege of trying these juices, must say they are damn good.
> 
> Congrats @Paulie & Mike



Thanks bro Your juices are amazing so i appreciate the feedback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (15/3/17)

Kingkhili said:


> When will they be in stores?



Should be by end of the month thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/17)

Congrats @Paulie and Mike
Look forward to trying them!

Wishing you well with it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

